# Reviews post 6-1



## lweverett (Jul 6, 2005)

I cannot see these.  Clicking on the link sends me to a sign in page that asks for user name and password.  I have tried both my BBA password and the Tug password.  Both show as invaled password.  I can find no link to a new Reveiw page.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 6, 2005)

lweverett said:
			
		

> I cannot see these.  Clicking on the link sends me to a sign in page that asks for user name and password.  I have tried both my BBA password and the Tug password.  Both show as invaled password.  I can find no link to a new Reveiw page.  Any help would be appreciated.



We only started up with this bbs software on June 6, so there are NO bbs posts here from 6-1 (either June 1 US-style or Jan 6 European-style), so I'm a little confused.

But in general, when you click on a link that goes to a new review, it will first take you to a page where you enter the same TUG Member login name and password that we have always required for access to the TUG member sections.  Note that this is NOT your individual bbs username and bbs password as used here on the bulletin board.  If you need help with this name and password, please see the password help page at www.tug2.net/passwordhelp.htm

Here's another thread that may or may not deal with the same problem:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1907


----------

